# [License] GPL v3

## Magic Banana

La Free Software Foundation a (enfin) sorti la version 3 de la GPL. Peuple, chantez !

    Join us now and share the software;

    You'll be free, hackers, you'll be free.

    Join us now and share the software;

    You'll be free, hackers, you'll be free.

    Hoarders may get piles of money,

    That is true, hackers, that is true.

    But they cannot help their neighbors;

    That's not good, hackers, that's not good.

    When we have enough free software

    At our call, hackers, at our call,

    We'll kick out those dirty licenses

    Ever more, hackers, ever more.

    Join us now and share the software;

    You'll be free, hackers, you'll be free.

    Join us now and share the software;

    You'll be free, hackers, you'll be free. 

PS : Un Débat (of the two weeks) concernant les différentes licences libres s'impose, non ?

----------

## geekounet

Une bonne nouvelle  :Smile: 

Ya l'iPhone aussi qu'est sorti hier il me semble, mais ça c'est pas important ^^

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> PS : Un Débat (of the two weeks) concernant les différentes licences libres s'impose, non ?

 

Heu, les licenses ça ne risque pas d'intéresser vraiment tout le monde (même si ça nous concerne tous) parce que c'est un peu "technique", dans le domaine du droit tout ça, certains vont se trouver largué (un peu comme moi ^^), je préfère qu'on commence sur un sujet susceptible d'intéresser la plupart des gens ici. Mais c'est une idée pour le suivant (et entre temps, les avis sur la GPL-3 pourront se développer dans leur coin)  :Smile: 

Enfin si ça vous dit de commencer par ça, dites-le hein  :Razz:  Je m'en occuperai ce soir ou demain  :Smile: 

----------

## blasserre

@Magic Banana : le plus simple tu cliques sur edit et tu mets un titre style [DOW] licence GPL-v3 ; geekounet verra rien

ah oui bonne nouvelle   :Smile: 

----------

## truc

hu, désolé de faire le gars qui débarque mais en quoi c'est une bonne nouvelle?

Fin j'veux dire, hormis le fait que c'est une version au dessus, et que donc on peut penser que c'est pour le mieu (même si ça ne se vérifie pas toujours quand on voit l'hisoire avec le dev d'ion3  :Razz:  )

----------

## Magic Banana

@blasserre: J'ose pas... J'ai peur de me faire gronder...

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ya l'iPhone aussi qu'est sorti hier il me semble, mais ça c'est pas important ^^

 

C'est même assez antagoniste avec la première nouvelle : http://www.fsf.org/iphone-gplv3

 *truc wrote:*   

> hu, désolé de faire le gars qui débarque mais en quoi c'est une bonne nouvelle?
> 
> Fin j'veux dire, hormis le fait que c'est une version au dessus, et que donc on peut penser que c'est pour le mieu (même si ça ne se vérifie pas toujours quand on voit l'hisoire avec le dev d'ion3  )

 

Si tu cliques sur le lien fourni dans mon premier message, tu as les détails : meilleure protection contre les maudits brevets logiciels (et impossibilité des accords type Micro$oft-Novel ou plus récemment Micro$oft-Linspire), meilleure internationalisation de la licence, interdiction de tivoizer (bloquer l'exécution d'un logiciel modifié) et d'une manière générale de restreindre l'utilisation d'un logiciel via des DRMs (treacherous computing), etc.

Bref, une bonne nouvelle.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

Rien que pour les DRM je trouve qu'elle amènes un plus

----------

## Bluespear

Allons tenter de la lire  :Smile: 

Quand on pense au temps que le créateurs de cette license ont passés avec des avocats à discuter le moindre truc, je pense qu'un débat serait assez vite barbant   :Razz: 

----------

## kopp

Surtout qu'il y a déjà tellement d'articles, interviews, débats, troll etc sur le net que ça devient barbant  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

C'est peut être barbant mais c'est quand même une des principale licence qui gère le libre et donc notre os préféré, je trouve donc important de s'y intéresser.

----------

## kopp

Hum, Linux n'est pas encore en V3  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Hum, Linux n'est pas encore en V3 

 

Et ne le sera probablement jamais  :Wink: 

Le v3 est hautement discutable quant à ses restrictions, et risque de se planter royalement (beaucoup de monde le pense), cause un peu trop extrême dans ses limitations...

----------

## titoucha

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Hum, Linux n'est pas encore en V3  
> 
> Et ne le sera probablement jamais 

 

D'accord pour le noyau car Linus y est opposé à cette v3, par contre toute la partie GNU de notre os risque bien d'y passer, elle.

----------

## Temet

[avis qui ne va pas plaire]C'est rajouter encore 10 cm de barbe aux barbus intégristes[/avis qui ne plaît pas]

PS : je l'ai pas lue hein, ma réponse est strictement guidée par mon instinct de mouton.

----------

## guilc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> [avis qui ne va pas plaire]C'est rajouter encore 10 cm de barbe aux barbus intégristes[/avis qui ne plaît pas]
> 
> PS : je l'ai pas lue hein, ma réponse est strictement guidée par mon instinct de mouton.

 

Guidé par ton instinct, mais a mon avis tout a fait juste et au coeur du problème.

A mon avis, elle est beaucoup trop "intégriste", ce qui plutôt que de décider les gens à venir vers le libre, elle risque de faire fuir, surtout au niveau des DSI et compagnie qui sont la clé de l'introduction du libre dans le milieu de l'entreprise.

Tenir une position idéologique oui, mais a mon avis pas a n'importe quel prix. A force de tenir droit dans ses bottes, RMS risque de se prendre un retour de volée fatal au libre. Il est a mon avis nécessaire d'être plus consensuel pour espérer se diffuser plus largement, car la diffusion est la clé du succès du logiciel libre. C'est d'ailleurs le débat que j'ai souvent avec un collègue membre de l'April (je suis à l'Aful pour ma part, que je trouve plus diplomate). C'est avant tout là un choix stratégique. Mon intime avis est que tenir une position trop intégriste est plutôt mauvais, et risque de faire fuir les potentielles personnes intéressées par le libre.

C'est bien sûr un débat sans fin, mais l'adoption de la GPLv3 est lié.

PS : pour la petite histoire je suis en train de re-licenser mes production libre de GPL >= v2 (license GPL par défaut) en GPLv2 only.

----------

## anigel

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Le v3 est hautement discutable quant à ses restrictions, et risque de se planter royalement (beaucoup de monde le pense), cause un peu trop extrême dans ses limitations...

 

+1. C'est la raison pour laquelle de nombreux projets de grande qualité, mais liés à l'industrie, reposent sur le modèle de licence BSD, plus permissif.

----------

## Bapt

 *anigel wrote:*   

> +1. C'est la raison pour laquelle de nombreux projets de grande qualité, mais liés à l'industrie, reposent sur le modèle de licence BSD, plus permissif.

 

Oui MIT, mais c'est le même genre de licence.

----------

## DuF

Personnellement, je pense totalement le contraire d'Anigel, Guilc et Temet.

Je pense que cette licence est une bonne chose pour l'industrie (du moins pour les industriels que ça intérêsse, les autres continueront de toute façon du propriétaire) et aujourd'hui les entreprises préfèrent protéger leur code par une licence libre type GPL plutot que BSD, tout simplement parce qu'ils ne souhaitent pas qu'une autre entreprise se fasse du grain à moudre sur leur dos, on constate plutot généralement le contraire. Sun est actuellement en pleine réflexion sur le sujet et pense passer à la GPLv3 si jamais ils doivent utiliser une licence libre type GPL. IBM a un peu la même approche, quand ils ne font pas du propriétaire, ils font de la licence libre restrictive et non permissive (certes une licence comme ECL n'est pas compatible GPL c'est pas de la BSD non plus).

Maintenant contrairement à ce qui a été dis je ne pense pas que le noyau linux ne passera jamais sous GPLv3, surtout si ZFS passe sous GPLv3 comme l'a évoqué un patron de SUN.

De toute façon avec des outils comme tar, gcc, glibc etc... qui passent ou vont passer sous GPLv3 et qui sont aussi vitaux à une distribution que ne l'est le noyau linux, cela montre bien que la "migration" pourra se faire. Je pense que d'ici 10 ans tout sera en GPLv3 et supérieures, surtout que 10 ans c'est long  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Je n'avais pas poussé mon analyse aussi loin, mais ton explication me semble vraiment plausible et tu rejoins ma vision sur la migration des outils GNU sous licence GPL v3.

----------

## CryoGen

Peut-etre pour le noyau 2.7/2.8 ou le 3.0   :Arrow: 

----------

## anigel

Quelques éléments supplémentaires sur cette nouvelle révision.

----------

## titoucha

He ben si meme Linus change d'avis, c'est qu'elle doit etre pas si mal cette license.

----------

## polytan

Ca permet de nous protéger plus, nous et les lignes de codes qu'on fait, moi j'aime beaucoup.

----------

## Bapt

Moi je conserve ma BSD révisée, elle répond beaucoup plus à ma philosophie du libre, soit libre, complètement libre et pas de restriction.

----------

## polytan

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Moi je conserve ma BSD révisée, elle répond beaucoup plus à ma philosophie du libre, soit libre, complètement libre et pas de restriction.

 

J'arrive a comprendre le point de vue BSD mais que pour certaines applications données, comme l'établissement d'un protocol (comme SSH avec OpenSSH).

Cependant, pour des logiciels, je préfère de loin la GPL qui permet de faire un clin d'oeil vers l'auteur original et de conserver un certain respect face à tous ceux qui ont participé au projet.

La reconnaissance. C'est ca qui me semble essentiel de conserver. Et puis aussi de pouvoir ajouter des choses et faire partager ce qu'on a fait. Mais c'est dur de ne pas être égocentrique et de vouloir protéger son travail. Surtout quand on veut toucher des sous avec.

Mais s'il n'y a pas de support associé, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse en vivre.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *polytan wrote:*   

> La reconnaissance. C'est ca qui me semble essentiel de conserver.

 

Et moi, ce qui me semble essentiel à conserver, c'est la liberté des utilisateurs y compris après modification de mon logiciel par je ne sais qui (qui est le bienvenue). Et là encore, GPL powa!

----------

## Bapt

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *polytan wrote:*   La reconnaissance. C'est ca qui me semble essentiel de conserver. 
> 
> Et moi, ce qui me semble essentiel à conserver, c'est la liberté des utilisateurs y compris après modification de mon logiciel par je ne sais qui (qui est le bienvenue). Et là encore, GPL powa!

 

Moi je suis pour la reconnaissance explicite, et ça la BSD le permet puisque les copyright doivent être conservés. Je suis pour le côté volontaire du libre, cad que tu utilises du libre tu lui rend volontairement. C'est la cas de OpenSSH ou peu de boîte l'on forké réellement. 

Après il ne faut pas vivre dans le monde des bisounours, je sais bien que beaucoup utiliserons le code BSD et ne rendrons rien, mais si ils se rendent compte qu'ils ont tout a gagner (niveau maintenance de leur modif) à rendre au projet libre le modif, ils le feront et je trouve ça plus sain que de le leur imposer (mais plus long aussi) c'est par exemple le cas de yahoo avec FreeBSD. Maintenant je ne fait pas la guerre à la GPL, Je comprends que certains la préfère, et je le respecte.

----------

## kwenspc

Tenez un projet assez récent: Wapiti --> http://wapiti.sourceforge.net/  il scanne les vulnérabilités web.

----------

## Bapt

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Tenez un projet assez récent: Wapiti --> http://wapiti.sourceforge.net/  il scanne les vulnérabilités web.

 

Tu t'es loupé de thread  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

oh m****   :Embarassed: 

----------

## polytan

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, le monde n'est pas fait de Bisounours, hélas.

L'exemple qui me vient est le suivant : Je ne pense pas que (dans mon souvenir) lorsque Microsoft a récupéré la pile TCP/IP de FreeBSD pour son compte, les avancées qui on été faites aient été distribuées.

Je veux par là penser à netbios et tout ce qui a dû être ajouté par Microsoft pour que ça marche dans son réseau.

Oui, des exemples comme ça me dégoutent un peu car il n'y a pas de reconnaissance.

Mais bon, les mauvaises langues diront qu'ils suffit de dire "J'ai utilisé le xxx de chez les BSD, merci", et d'autres ajouteront que les devs BSD n'avaient qu'à être des devs GPL.

Merci à vous devs BSD pour la qualité de votre code.

Comme dit plus haut, à chaque chose son application.

----------

## xaviermiller

et l'accord MS-Novell ?

----------

## polytan

La seule chose que je trouve (peut-être) intéressante est dû au côté fonctionnement des deux systèmes l'un avec l'autre.

Sinon, je trouve ça me dérange quand même, surtout si Microsoft vend des solutions Linux et se fait du fric dessus ...

----------

## 1cami3

C'est vraiment mal sain, et ce qui est sûr c'est que c'est M$ qui aura toujours le dernier mot, 

y'a pas si longtemps j'ai bien entendu parlé de croisade de M$ contre Linux! et là Monsieur s'offre le luxe de faire un accord avec Novel. Ils pillent le code (pile tcp/ip de freebsd) et se permet de dire qu'on viole ces propriétés intélectuelles qui sont rarement les siennes j'suis sûr, et vas-y que je fais ce que je veux!! Remarque tout s'achête  :Smile: .

----------

## Bapt

 *1cami3 wrote:*   

> Ils pillent le code (pile tcp/ip de freebsd)

 

Ca n'a jamais été du pillage, ils ont utilisés tu code sous licence BSD, et ne s'en sont jamais caché, et ils ont respectés les clause de la licence (respect des copyright, etc.) ce n'est pas parce que c'est microsoft qu'il n'ont pas le droit d'utiliser du libre/faire du libre. Tu peux casser du sucre sur microsoft si tu en as envie, mais renseigne toi avant pour ne pas dire de conneries tout de même.

----------

## polytan

Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec Bapt.

Perso, je leur reprochais juste de ne pas avoir partagé leur code pour tout ce qu'ils ont du implenter en plus (netbios, etc). Mais bon, ils font du proprio, il ne faut pas trop leur en demander.

Déja qu'ils ont récupéré l'icône de Firefox pour le RSS  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *1cami3 wrote:*   Ils pillent le code (pile tcp/ip de freebsd) 
> 
> Ca n'a jamais été du pillage, ils ont utilisés tu code sous licence BSD, et ne s'en sont jamais caché

 

Ce n'est en effet pas du pillage, ils ont juste profité de ce qui fait (je trouve) le défaut de la licence BSD: on peut récupérer le code à but commercial (dès lors qu'on applique les règles de la licence bien entendu)

----------

## polytan

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ce n'est en effet pas du pillage, ils ont juste profité de ce qui fait (je trouve) le défaut de la licence BSD: on peut récupérer le code à but commercial (dès lors qu'on applique les règles de la licence bien entendu)

 

C'est pas du profit, c'est leur droit.

Les gens qui codent sous license BSD savent très bien que c'est une des possibilité d'utilisation de leur code.

C'est très pratique pour certaine chose (à mon sens).

Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse parler de défaut de la license BSD puisque c'est ce qu'ils veulent, non ?

Après, il y a la GPL qui protège différement et que je préfère de loin, sauf pour ce que j'ai dit avant (genre OpenSSH).

Mais bon, c'est que mon avis  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *polytan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est pas du profit, c'est leur droit.
> 
> 

 

Tu joues sur les mots là. Ils en ont le droit parce que la licence le donne ce droit, donc ils ont profités de ce droit   :Razz: 

Surtout quand tu vois le fric que krosoft a, ça leur aurait pas mis une épine dans leur budget de la recoder la pile TCP/IP...

----------

## xaviermiller

oui c'est agir sainement de se baser sur des briques existantes pour construire quelque chose de stable et de plus grand. C'est ce qu'on m'a appris dès le début de ma carrière (il y a plus de 10 ans). Réutiliser au lieu de coder du neuf : gain de temps, de performances, diminution de bugs, on peut se concentrer sur le but réel de l'application...

----------

## 1cami3

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Bapt wrote:*    *1cami3 wrote:*   Ils pillent le code (pile tcp/ip de freebsd) 
> 
> Ca n'a jamais été du pillage, ils ont utilisés tu code sous licence BSD, et ne s'en sont jamais caché 
> 
> Ce n'est en effet pas du pillage, ils ont juste profité de ce qui fait (je trouve) le défaut de la licence BSD: on peut récupérer le code à but commercial (dès lors qu'on applique les règles de la licence bien entendu)

 

Vous reconnaitrez quand même que c'est peu scrupuleux, enfin moi j'ai l'impression que M$ dispose des ressources Libres comme bon lui semble. Je veux pas trollé mais quand même il se fait de l'argent sur ce code et ne se prive pas de critiquer la communauté quand il le peut, je rappelle qu'il a l'hégémonie et qu'il ne cherche qu'à la garder par tout les moyens, et plus t'as d'argent plus t'as de moyen  :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------

## 1cami3

Et donc pour en revenir au sujet du post, je suis plutôt favorable à cette v3 de la GPL qui est plus protectionniste  :Smile:  .

----------

## kwenspc

 *1cami3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> enfin moi j'ai l'impression que M$ dispose des ressources Libres comme bon lui semble. 

 

ms ne parle pas d'une seule voix. C'est le problème avec les grosses boîtes. Dans ms je suis sûr qu'il y a des pontes pro-libres qui tentent de changer un peu la donne, comme il y a aussi (et surtout? ^^) des mecs qui n'ont que le mot "propriété fermée" à la bouche. 

Pour ce qui est de disposer des ressources libres ils ne le font pas n'importe comment, je trouve même que contrairement à d'autres (sony, ...) ils sont plutôt dans les bons élèves: 

- ils appliquent les licences (BSD en l'occurrence)

- ils ont stratégie envers le libre assez pragmatique (mais avec une idée derrière la tête à mon avis) comme la standardisation de .net, du langage C# etc... 

Après c'est sûr, le but de tout ça allez savoir... 

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> oui c'est agir sainement de se baser sur des briques existantes pour construire quelque chose de stable et de plus grand. C'est ce qu'on m'a appris dès le début de ma carrière (il y a plus de 10 ans). Réutiliser au lieu de coder du neuf : gain de temps, de performances, diminution de bugs, on peut se concentrer sur le but réel de l'application...
> 
> 

 

Oui d'où le terme "profiter" que j'ai utilisé (à prendre au sens non-péjoratif  genre "profiteur" mais bel et bien "je prend ce qu'il y a de mieux et d'accéssible pour tenter d'améliorer"). Si la licence BSD ne leur avait pas permis de reprendre le code ça ne leur aurait pas géner de le refaire.

----------

## Bapt

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Surtout quand tu vois le fric que krosoft a, ça leur aurait pas mis une épine dans leur budget de la recoder la pile TCP/IP...

 

En même temps leur pile TCP/IP est ainsi respectueuse des normes... (au final il me semble qu'ils l'on quand même recodée , mais je n'en suis pas sûr...)

Je ne vois pas en quoi ce serait une faiblesse de la licence BSD de permettre la réutilisation dans du proprio, quand tu vois les gros projets utilisant la licence BSD, je n'en connais aucun qui se soit fait distancé par la réutilisation proprio, au contraire ils bénéficie de retour de la plupart des sociétés qui utilise leur logiciels, car il est plus simple de maintenir une seule source.

Je prends pour exemple : 

- OpenSSH : qui l'a réutilisé dans du proprio, sans participer ou développement ? le seul que je connaissance soir sun avec sunssh mais tout ce qu'ils y ont gagné, c'est de se retrouver à la rue comparé aux évolutions de OpenSSH, les autres l'utilise tel quel ou font remonté leur modification.

- PostgreSQL : FujiTsu l'utilise dans des solutions proprio, et ils ont énormément fait évoluer dans le bon sens le moteur, ils ont reporté leurs améliorations.

- FreeBSD : Yahoo a été et est plus que généreux avec eux : embauche de développeur, mis à disposition de services, etc. Même Microsoft qui a beaucoup utilisé FreeBSD pour ses services Web notamment, leur a rendu en portant et mettant à disposition leurs outils : front-page (bon on s'en serait passer de celui-là), la VM .net était à disposition dans les ports de FreeBSD (en shared source) bien avant les balbutiement de mono, portée par Corel pour Microsoft et d'autres.

Plutôt que de forcer les gens par des licences restrictives à contribuer au libre, la BSD préconise le pragmatisme : forker ou maintenir des patchs dans une branches séparées est beaucoup plus difficiles et demande beaucoup plus de travail que de collaborer, même si ils en ont les moyens. En pratique c'est ce qu'il se passe pour la plupart des gros projet BSD, ils sont utilisés et bénéficient des améliorations.

Donc ce n'est pas la faiblesse, mais la force de cette licence, les industries n'hésite pas à utiliser du code sous BSD, et les retours existent bien car indispensable pour la pérennité des applications.

----------

## titoucha

Mais est ce que la licence BSD est aussi bénéfique pour les projets qui débutent, car là tu ne site que les gros projets ou le gain est évident mais tous les autres qui sont plu petit, ils n'ont pas le risque de se faire piller sans contrepartie.

----------

## Bapt

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Mais est ce que la licence BSD est aussi bénéfique pour les projets qui débutent, car là tu ne site que les gros projets ou le gain est évident mais tous les autres qui sont plu petit, ils n'ont pas le risque de se faire piller sans contrepartie.

 

Alors ZSH vis sa vie parfaitement  :Smile:  bsdtar déchire tout sur sont passage sans pour autant avoir été "pillé", openntpd vis bien  :Smile: 

Je ne connais pas par coeur les "petits projets" sous licence BSD, mais mono par exemple sous Licence MIT (très proche de la BSD) est devenu gros (OK il y a Novell derrière).

lighttpd (BSD) est de plus en plus utilisé, et il était encore très petit il y a peu de temps.

Non je pense vraiment que l'approche pragmatique est plus intéressante, et les industriels préfèrent aussi cette approche, ils sont même plus volontaires car on ne leur force pas la main.

Maintenant il existe toujours des pilleurs de codes, mais eux il s'en fiche de la licence de toutes les façons (Sony par exemple).

J'oubliais e16 et e17 aussi dans la bataille du BSD qui vit bien  :Smile: 

----------

## 1cami3

A propos de l'utilisation de code BSD dans les logiciels proprios d'accords, les grandes entreprises fournissent des moyens en retour. Mais alors on restera toujours dans l'ombre, les utilisateurs utiliseront des logiciels propriétaires sans savoir que celui-ci contient du code créé bénévolement, et au lieu d'utiliser le programme OpenSource originel il utilisera le logiciel proprio payant.

----------

## Bapt

 *1cami3 wrote:*   

> A propos de l'utilisation de code BSD dans les logiciels proprios d'accords, les grandes entreprises fournissent des moyens en retour. Mais alors on restera toujours dans l'ombre, les utilisateurs utiliseront des logiciels propriétaires sans savoir que celui-ci contient du code créé bénévolement, et au lieu d'utiliser le programme OpenSource originel il utilisera le logiciel proprio payant.

 

exactement comme plein de gens utilise linux tous les jours sans le savoir, dans leur différents équipement électronique de la maison ou au travail.

Ensuite il faut arrêter de croire que le code libre est fait bénévolement, la majeure partie du code des projets libre existant linux, openoffice, firefox, gnome, ... est faite par des développeurs payés pour le faire et dont c'est le boulot.

Enfin, Je ne vois pas le rapports entre l'utilisation de la licence BSD et le fait de rester dans l'ombre et que tout le monde utilise du logiciel propriétaire. si tu relis ce que j'ai écris je montre bien que la majeure partie de ceux qui utilisent les logiciels sous licences BSD les utilisent tels quels sans en faire un fork proprio, donc ton utilisateurs a un logiciels libre et non un logiciel proprio. il n'y a jamais eu de cas de licence BSD complètement noyée dans le monde propriétaire, voire pillé, en tout cas pas plus que de violation de licence GPL improuvable.

----------

## truc

 *1cami3 wrote:*   

> A propos de l'utilisation de code BSD dans les logiciels proprios d'accords, les grandes entreprises fournissent des moyens en retour. Mais alors on restera toujours dans l'ombre, les utilisateurs utiliseront des logiciels propriétaires sans savoir que celui-ci contient du code créé bénévolement, et au lieu d'utiliser le programme OpenSource originel il utilisera le logiciel proprio payant.

 

ouais, fin là on en revient toujours au même problème: l'ignorance! C'est à cause de ça aussi que beaucoup de gens ne dissocient pas une ordinateur de windows!

----------

## polytan

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> oui c'est agir sainement de se baser sur des briques existantes pour construire quelque chose de stable et de plus grand. C'est ce qu'on m'a appris dès le début de ma carrière (il y a plus de 10 ans). Réutiliser au lieu de coder du neuf : gain de temps, de performances, diminution de bugs, on peut se concentrer sur le but réel de l'application...

 

Agir sainement, oui, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit pour implémenter parfaitement une norme. Pour ma part, ca doit être une question de compétence, peut-être que les (le?) devs de microsoft sont des grosses merdes et n'arrivent à rien, qu'ils préfèrent coder leur OS en visual basic !

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ms ne parle pas d'une seule voix. C'est le problème avec les grosses boîtes. Dans ms je suis sûr qu'il y a des pontes pro-libres qui tentent de changer un peu la donne, comme il y a aussi (et surtout? ^^) des mecs qui n'ont que le mot "propriété fermée" à la bouche.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de disposer des ressources libres ils ne le font pas n'importe comment, je trouve même que contrairement à d'autres (sony, ...) ils sont plutôt dans les bons élèves:
> 
> - ils appliquent les licences (BSD en l'occurrence)
> ...

 

De ce côté là, je pense que ca pense différement : fric, fric, actionnaire, dividende, fric rapide.

Un point c'est tout. De toute manière, ils s'en foutent, ils ont une puissance quasie illimitée !

Après, faire quelque chose de bien, uniquement s'il y sont obligés, si c'est pour être mieux vu (donc plus de fric), ou par obligation de la justice et pour s'imposer encore plus (OOXML) (et faire du fric).

Il n'y a plus de respect, ni du consomateur (la machine n'est plus à notre service, mais c'est la machine qui nous gère (paladuim, tcpa, etc.)), ni du codeur (faire du code vite, presque fonctionnel, de toute manière, on s'en fout, on fera une autre release qu'on vendra (donc fric))

----------

## Magic Banana

Visiblement, le succès est au rendez-vous ! Déjà 125 logiciels sont passés à la GPL v.3.

Plus intéressant encore, les développeurs Samba ont décidé de passer à cette nouvelle version pour leurs prochaines sorties. Ainsi :

 *FAQ Samba wrote:*   

> Patent covenant deals done after 28 March 2007 are explicitly incompatible with the license if they are "discriminatory" under section 11 of the GPLv3. Samba distributors who have made such patent covenant agreements after that date will not have the right to distribute any version of Samba covered by the GPLv3 (Samba 3.2 or later). The rights of vendors to ship 3.0.25b and previous versions is unchanged and remains as it was under the GPLv2.

 

Combien de temps Novell pourra-t-il se passer des mises à jour de Samba pour satisfaire Micro$oft ?  :Laughing: 

J'aime la GPL 3 !  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Deux semaines après mon précédent message nous sommes passés à 265 logiciels licenciés GPLv3. Le succès est donc bien au rendez-vous. Parmi les nouvelles annonces d'adoption : Sugar CRM (Customer Relationship Management). Qui a dit que la GPLv3 n'était pas adapté à la réalité des entreprises ?  :Razz: 

J'en profite pour vous signalez cet article en anglais sur le sujet. Une seconde partie devrait bientôt paraitre.

----------

## titoucha

Je suis étonné en bien de la vitesse d'adoption de la V3.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

La barre des 300 logiciels sous GPLv3 a été dépassée.

Parmi eux, encore un logiciel résolument tourné vers le monde de l'entreprise qui adopte la GPLv3 : Citadel, une plate-forme de travail collaboratif et de messagerie.

----------

## Temet

 *Quote:*   

> "...[I am] impressed [by the latest GPLv3 draft] in the sense that it was a hell of a lot better than the disasters that were the earlier drafts. I still think GPLv2 is simply the better license." Linus Torvalds, June 13, 2007

 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   "...[I am] impressed [by the latest GPLv3 draft] in the sense that it was a hell of a lot better than the disasters that were the earlier drafts. I still think GPLv2 is simply the better license." Linus Torvalds, June 13, 2007 

 

Et son argumentation se base sur :

"Le développeur, tout-puissant, a le droit de restreindre les libertés de l'utilisateur (notamment à la Tivo)."

Personnellement, je ne suis pas d'accord avec cela.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personnellement, je ne suis pas d'accord avec cela.

 

Non plus en effet. En même temps mister linus y a guère que pour linux que son avis (pour ne pas dire son choix, et ses choix sont loin d'être les meilleurs bien souvent) vaut quelque chose. Pour le reste...

----------

## DuF

Je dirai même plus, l'avis de Linus n'est intérêssant que pour des aspects techniques du noyau. Pour l'aspect "idéologie" il n'y a pas photo qu'il semble loin de la conception que se fait la FSF de la GPL.

Cela n'enlève rien à ses compétences techniques qui sont monstrueuses, mais bon ça ne l'empêche de dire bien souvent de grosses conneries   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Genre quand il parle des DE  ...

Petit troll, viens là, gentil c'est ça, gentille bebette..

----------

## Untux

Z'avez fini de critiquer oui ?! :p Allez nous développer ce Hurd ! Hop... qu'on puisse avoir un système tout pur ! ;)

----------

## titoucha

Ben oui c'en est où ce Hurd on en entend plus parler.

----------

## DuF

Bah pour avancer sur Hurd, faut d'abord terminer l'IDE qui permettra de le développer, mais justement du retart a été pris dessus... tout ça c'est la faute à Emacs   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *tutux wrote:*   

> Z'avez fini de critiquer oui ?! :p Allez nous développer ce Hurd ! Hop... qu'on puisse avoir un système tout pur ! 

 

Je regrette : GNU/Linux est un système "tout pur" (et BSD en est un autre). Enfin c'est en tout cas ma définition du tout pur : "tous les logiciels le composant respectent les quatre libertés fondamentales de l'utilisateur". Après je pense que le copyleft est une excellente chose pour que, stratégiquement, cette pureté contamine ("tel un cancer"  :Wink:  ) tous les logiciels à notre disposition. Il se trouve que la version 3 de la GPL est "plus copyleftée" que la version 2 et donc meilleure stratégiquement.

----------

## Untux

 *Magnic-Banana wrote:*   

> Je regrette : GNU/Linux est un système "tout pur" (et BSD en est un autre). Enfin c'est en tout cas ma définition du tout pur : "tous les logiciels le composant respectent les quatre libertés fondamentales de l'utilisateur".

 

Bah, mon message n'avait rien de sérieux... j'aurais aussi bien pu m'abstenir, comme dans la plupart des cas d'ailleurs :] Je disais « pur » parce qu'il n'était pas contaminé par l'impur Linus. Voilà... j'ironisais un p'tit coup. Mais, en gros, je pense comme toi/Kwen/Duf/etc.

Bon allez... VIVE LE CANCER COMMUNISTE !  ;)

PS Dorénavant j'éviterai de venir montrer ma truffe juste pour balancer une vanne débile, juré :]

PS@DUF Là tout de suite, j'ose pas me foutre Magic à dos, mais... ton truc à propos d'emacs là... pas con ! lol

----------

## Magic Banana

Vous le savait probablement : suite à la sortie de la GPLv3, Micro$oft s'est clairement autodécrété exempt de son respect (qui étend les garanties faites au utilisateurs OpenSuse/SLED de logiciel sous GPLv3 à toute personne utilisant ces logiciels indépendamment de la distribution de son choix) ! Enfin la Free Software Foundation répond.

----------

## kwenspc

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Bah pour avancer sur Hurd, faut d'abord terminer l'IDE qui permettra de le développer, mais justement du retart a été pris dessus... tout ça c'est la faute à Emacs  

 

Énorme, celle là faut la garder dans les annales!  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   Bah pour avancer sur Hurd, faut d'abord terminer l'IDE qui permettra de le développer, mais justement du retart a été pris dessus... tout ça c'est la faute à Emacs   
> 
> Énorme, celle là faut la garder dans les annales! 

 

 :Laughing:  et en plus c'est trop vrai...

(purée comme emacs 22 est moche par rapport à l'immonde 21 ; sous windows c'est encore plus pire)

----------

## Magic Banana

Puisque j'en suis à remonter des anciens sujets à polémique...

Nous approchons maintenant les 1250 projets ayant adopté la (L)GPLv3. Par ailleurs il ne faut pas oublier que plus de 6000 projets sont sous licence (L)GPLv2 or Later.

Sun Microsystems a annoncé que son gestionnaire de virtualisation "xVM Ops Center" sera sous licence GPLv3. Cela va dans le sens d'un système Open Solaris sous GPLv3. Sun Microsystems a déjà fait des annonces dans ce sens.

----------

## Dumble

Je n'ai pas encore participé à cette discussion, mais je viens signaler que KDE a prévu de passer à la GPLv3 :

http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/KDE_Relicensing

----------

## Magic Banana

Qt3 et 4 pourront maintenant être distribué sous GPLv3.

L'occasion de voir où en est l'adoption de la dernière version de la licence à succès : Palamida dénombre maintenant 1535 logiciels converti à la GPLv3.

----------

## CryoGen

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*    *Quote:*   "...[I am] impressed [by the latest GPLv3 draft] in the sense that it was a hell of a lot better than the disasters that were the earlier drafts. I still think GPLv2 is simply the better license." Linus Torvalds, June 13, 2007  
> 
> Et son argumentation se base sur :
> 
> "Le développeur, tout-puissant, a le droit de restreindre les libertés de l'utilisateur (notamment à la Tivo)."
> ...

 

Moi ca me dérange pas  :Surprised: 

Si l'utilisateur peut êtres super libre, pourquoi le développeur pourrait pas être libre de fixer des limites aussi ? après tout c'est quand même son boulot et si l'utilisateur n'est pas content, il va voir ailleurs  :Smile:  (c'est quand même rare qu'il n'y ai pas d'alternative à un projet)

----------

## Magic Banana

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Si l'utilisateur peut êtres super libre, pourquoi le développeur pourrait pas être libre de fixer des limites aussi ? après tout c'est quand même son boulot et si l'utilisateur n'est pas content, il va voir ailleurs  (c'est quand même rare qu'il n'y ai pas d'alternative à un projet)

 

Les développeurs qui ont vu leurs codes (distribués selon les termes de la GPLv2) utilisés dans les périphériques Tivo ont considéré, pour la plupart (les développeurs Linux exclus par exemple), que l'esprit de la licence qu'ils ont choisie n'était pas respecté puisque l'utilisateur ne peut plus exercer la liberté 1 (modifier le logiciel pour l'adapter à ses besoins). La version 3 de la GPL existe notamment pour satisfaire les développeurs qui croient au bien fondé de cette liberté et, plus généralement, à la philosophie du logiciel libre.

----------

## CryoGen

Oui et la limite c'est qu'on ne peux plus utiliser le code pour la tivo, mais y a donc bien des limites. Je ne suis pas contre la V3 hien, mais j'aime vraiment pas l'idée que ca donne du logiciel libre: barbu intégriste.

----------

## kwenspc

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Je ne suis pas contre la V3 hien, mais j'aime vraiment pas l'idée que ca donne du logiciel libre: barbu intégriste.

 

Les mecs de Sun, IBM... sont pas de ton avis, ou alors c'est que des barbus intégristes  :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Oui et la limite c'est qu'on ne peux plus utiliser le code pour la tivo, mais y a donc bien des limites. Je ne suis pas contre la V3 hien, mais j'aime vraiment pas l'idée que ca donne du logiciel libre: barbu intégriste.

 

J'ai envie de répondre, que de toute façon, même s'il y a toujours une infinité de choix possible face à un problème, avant d'arriver à l'infini il faut toujours passer par un choix entre le blanc et le noir. Là, typiquement, c'est le cas. Vaut-il mieux des barbus intégristes à l'image médiatique totalement pas "médiatiques" ou des sociétés qui se foutent complètement de l'intérêt éventuel une licence, vu que de toute façon leur seul et unique but c'est le profit ?

Après je veux bien être d'accord sur l'idée (ou l'image) que cela donne, mais l'étape qui suit "l'image donnée" c'est l'explication du pourquoi de cet intégrisme...

----------

## CryoGen

Ce que je veux dire c'est que c'est bien gentils de critiquer l'avis de linus mais que sans son OS le libre ne serrait surement pas ce qu'il est aujourd'hui, je trouve ça dérangeant qu'on puisse dire que ce qu'il pense est "une connerie". 

Et puis de toute façon on aura surement ce débat quand la gpl V4 sortira car un constructeur/editeur/... aura trouvé une faille dans la licence pour exploiter le code des autres d'une façon imprévue -_-"

----------

## kwenspc

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Ce que je veux dire c'est que c'est bien gentils de critiquer l'avis de linus mais que sans son OS le libre ne serrait surement pas ce qu'il est aujourd'hui, je trouve ça dérangeant qu'on puisse dire que ce qu'il pense est "une connerie". 
> 
> 

 

Hum c'est pas pour autant qu'il faut "boire" les paroles du gus. Et vis à vis de la GPLv3, moi je pense surtout que ça le saoûle de rappeler tous les devs et de leur demander si leur code peut passer en GPLv3 ^^ ... trouvant alors rien de mieux comme argument que de dire "euh non la GPLv2 est suffisante bouh" (ok je résume  :Laughing: )

La GPLv3 n'a rien d'une licence agressive. Elle est *identique* à la version précédente si ce n'est qu'elle en corrige les failles, c'est tout. Les changements n'ont rien de fondamentaux. Tout ça c'est du droit, rien à voir avec de l'intégrisme barbu (arrêtons les stéréotypes. Les mecs qui ont pondus la GPL sont surtout des avocats, surement pas des barbus intégristes du libre). C'est exactement comme un bout de code, sous prétexte qu'on le trouve assez bien on irait pas corriger les failles de sécu dedans?

----------

## CryoGen

Hey y a quand même de la marge entre boire ses paroles et dire que c'est des conneries non ? 

J'ai bien dit que j'étais pas contre la V3 hein  :Wink:  si je devais faire un logiciel je la choisirai surement d'ailleurs.

----------

## Magic Banana

1 mois et demi après mon dernier déterrage de ce fil, je remets ça. Palamida dénombre maintenant plus de 2000 logiciels distribués sous licence (L)GPLv3.

Parmi les annonces récentes : OpenOffice.org adopte la LGPLv3.

EDIT : La GPL a, hier, remporté une nouvelle victoire. En effet, High-Gain enfreignait la licence GPL sous laquelle est distribué BusyBox. Le code de High Gain est maintenant libre.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

À un an (moins un jour) de la sortie de la version trois de la licence la plus utilisée dans le monde du logicil libre, Palamida compte 2826 projets distribués selon les termes de la GPLv3 et 264 qui ont choisi la LGPLv3.

Deux phrases d'analyse :

1) la GPLv3 a été la licence la plus adoptée l'année dernière,

2) son taux d'adoption croît de façon constante depuis sa sortie.

----------

## Magic Banana

Le nombre de projets distribués sous licence GPL v3 a été multiplié par 4 en 2009 (de 2345 en 2008 à 9500 en 2009) atteingnant 5,1% des projets recensés par Black Duck Software.

----------

## DuF

A tout hasard, est-ce qu'il y a des applications majeures qui servent de porte étendards à la fsf pour dire : "ces applications sont sous GPLv3" ?

Parce qu'en fait je suis tombé sur cet article : http://www.fsf.org/news/2009-01-gcc-exception

Et là je me dis tiens, ça fait un petit peu arrangement entre amis. Alors je suis les explications et j'aboutis à cet autre lien : http://www.fsf.org/licensing/licenses/gcc-exception-faq.html

Et là je suis un peu largué. GCC depuis la 4.2.2 a migré vers la GPLv3 mais il reste des librairies qui accompagnent GCC qui ne sont pas passés en GPLv3. Et là je me dis "mais où est le problème ?". Et quand je continue, j'ai plutot l'impression qu'il s'agit du code compilé par GCC qui fait l'objet de cette exception. Au final, j'ai l'impression que ce que j'ai compris n'a pas de sens ou tout du moins j'ai pas réussi à déterminer le périmètre d'action de la GPLv3 pour GCC.

J'en reviens donc à ma question initiale (plus ou moins directement), est-ce qu'il y a de gros projets majeurs totalement passé à la GPLv3 et qui n'ont pas d'exception comme GCC ?

----------

## amirouche

Pour moi la BSD c'est offrir le maximum de largesses aux programmeurs pour leurs permettre d'integrer leur code un peu comme bon leur semble (et donc faire n'importe quoi, n'importe comment) - c'est simplificateur. La licence est tel qu'elle leur permet de faire n'importe quoi et comme tout programmeur le plus simple c'est le meilleur donc on ferme le code et comme ça personne peut critiquer le code et donc demonter l'égo du-dit programmeur/editeur. 

Si on considère la license BSD dans cette optique, c'est vrai qu'elle est bien, puisqu'elle nous oblige pas à rendre le code accessible/lisible/documenté etc... comme le stipule la GPL. C'est pas génant quand on fait que de l'intégration pour de l'embarqué par exemple. Mais quand je vois ce que Apple [0] a reussit a faire ou encore Google (django sur appengine) [1] - démarche qui va au-delà de la simple intégration de technologie - on est en droit de se questionner quant à l'interet de contribuer à des projets sous ce type de license.

Si la GPLv3 se démocratise on verra surement apparaitre des bout de code enterrer sur le web presque impossible à reprendre comme aujoud'hui certains code javascript... un article a déjà été écris la dessus par RMS et on verra surement bientot le même genre d'article en ce qui concerne le code sous GPLv3.

En ce qui concerne OpenSSH, l'auteur c'est déjà plaint pour les abus vis-à-vis de la licence.

En ce qui concerne les projets que je connais qui utilise la v3 il y a Graphine.org une bibliothèque de graph en python, et neo4j [3] qui sont toutes les deux supportés par des entreprises. Toutes les deux abordent des problèmatiques techniques que les principaux moteurs de recherches ont abordés depuis leur creation ou presque. 

La vrai question en ce qui concerne la GPLv3 c'est qu'elle nouveau type de bussiness modele va emerger ? ^^ le redhat/fedora type semble toujours valable (on ferme pas le code, mais on ferme la labélisation redhat), mozilla fonctionne sur le même principe, cela reviens à vendre une marque (comme le pepzi et le cola  :Wink: ).

La v3 ferment encore les ouvertures techniques malvaillantes (pour certains) de la part des commerciaux. D'un point de vue économique, les diplomates qui sont dans ce contexte, les avocats vont devoir redoubler d'ingéniosité pour permettre son exploitation aux frontières et donc permettre preversion de la licence. Et si celà débouche aux mêmes catastrophes que dans la finance, non merci. Ils peuvent toujours accepter la licence et rester dans l'esprit de la licence mais bon franchement aprés 50ans de capitalisme vorace, un tournant planetaire vers une conception idéaliste éco-citoyenne globale techno-centric et non pas money-centric restent peu claire, que dis-je, invraissamblable.

Je ne suis pas pro-GPLv3, je n'ai pas d'interet pour le moment dans ce type de choix et je suis à priori pour utilisation saine de la BSD malheureusement c'est pas toujours le cas, étant donnée que cette licence permet de remonter des géants ou de les renforcer et on a encore jamais vu sortir Google2 du néant Libre.

Selon moi la BSD maintient un monde à deux vitesse dans le libre, c'est pas forcement mauvais, mais surement techniquement moins bien que le tout libre.

[0] La contribution de Apple au monde du libre semble être la reprise du code de khtml : webkit pour leur navigateur. Mais franchement, je vois pas la différence entre firefox et konqueror donc c'est une contribution inutile.

[1] Appengine est un espace - en partie - gratuit de developpement web, c'est génial ce qu'on peut faire avec et l'intégration de la techno est trés abouti (en même temps c'est GvR qui boss dessus donc bon...), le nombre d'application pullule déjà sur le web de manière beaucoup plus rapide que l'équivalent django pure. Java a rejoins le python sur la plateforme.

[2] je pense notamment au rachat il y a quelque année d'un leader mondiale en architecture multiprocesseur... la technologie a disparu de l'écosystème economique. On est en droits de se poser la question : Est ce que ce genre de pratique ne va pas se multiplier avec la GPLv3 ?

[3] Je pense que la techno a facilement 10ans de retard vis à vis de ce qui doit se faire chez Google mais passons. http://neo4j.org/

----------

## Magic Banana

 *amirouche wrote:*   

> Si la GPLv3 se démocratise on verra surement apparaitre des bout de code enterrer sur le web presque impossible à reprendre comme aujoud'hui certains code javascript... un article a déjà été écris la dessus par RMS et on verra surement bientot le même genre d'article en ce qui concerne le code sous GPLv3.

 

Là, je ne te comprends pas. Quel rapport entre un langage et une licence ? La GPL est, depuis toujours (pas depuis la version 3), copyleftée, donc pour réutiliser du code sous GPL du dois faire du GPL. C'est de cela dont tu parles ? C'est en tout cas là que réside le génie et le succès de cette licence : je n'ai pas envie d'écrire du code qui finisse dans des logiciels qui fassent du mal aux utilisateurs (spyware, porte dérobée, impossibilité de corriger un bogue, d'ajouter une fonctionnalité, etc.) et au Libre (en particulier une version++ privatrice qui sera préférée à ma version Libre).

 *amirouche wrote:*   

> En ce qui concerne OpenSSH, l'auteur c'est déjà plaint pour les abus vis-à-vis de la licence.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Je ne suis pas pro-GPLv3, je n'ai pas d'interet pour le moment dans ce type de choix et je suis à priori pour utilisation saine de la BSD malheureusement c'est pas toujours le cas, étant donnée que cette licence permet de remonter des géants ou de les renforcer et on a encore jamais vu sortir Google2 du néant Libre.
> ...

 

Comme tu l'expliques, les licences BSD conviennent très bien à tout le monde puisque l'on peut faire ce que l'on veut (bien comme mal) du code distribué. Dans mon cas ce sera du GPL v3 (du bien donc  :Laughing:  ) car je trouve particulièrement ridicule (par manque de pragmatisme vis à vis de son efficacité) le discours "la licence vous laisse le droit du faire du privateur à partir de mon travail mais ce n'est pas bien ! SVP, ne le faites pas !  :Crying or Very sad:  ".

 *amirouche wrote:*   

> La vrai question en ce qui concerne la GPLv3 c'est qu'elle nouveau type de bussiness modele va emerger ? ^^ le redhat/fedora type semble toujours valable (on ferme pas le code, mais on ferme la labélisation redhat), mozilla fonctionne sur le même principe, cela reviens à vendre une marque (comme le pepzi et le cola ).
> 
> La v3 ferment encore les ouvertures techniques malvaillantes (pour certains) de la part des commerciaux. D'un point de vue économique, les diplomates qui sont dans ce contexte, les avocats vont devoir redoubler d'ingéniosité pour permettre son exploitation aux frontières et donc permettre preversion de la licence. Et si celà débouche aux mêmes catastrophes que dans la finance, non merci. Ils peuvent toujours accepter la licence et rester dans l'esprit de la licence mais bon franchement aprés 50ans de capitalisme vorace, un tournant planetaire vers une conception idéaliste éco-citoyenne globale techno-centric et non pas money-centric restent peu claire, que dis-je, invraissamblable.

 

L'esprit de la GPL ne change pas d'une version à la suivante. Les seuls modèles économique qui sont supprimés par la version 3 vont clairement à l'encontre de l'esprit du Libre (Tivo avec un code sous GPL v2 mais impossible à modifier car le matériel refuse d'exécuter toute version altérée du logiciel, modèles économiques basés sur l'extorcation de fond parce que j'ai breveté l'idée avant toi donc soit tu m'enrichis soit tu n'utilises pas cette idée, etc.). Le fait de créer une nouvelle version pour contrer ses déviances est une excellente chose et ne gène pas le moins du monde tout ceux qui exploitent éthiquement le logiciel Libre. Au contraire, ceux-là perdent leurs concurrents déloyaux et ne voit pas leurs images (plus généralement celle du logiciel Libre) se ternir à cause de ces mêmes concurrents immoraux.

----------

## amirouche

 *amirouche wrote:*   

> Si la GPLv3 se démocratise on verra surement apparaitre des bout de code enterrer sur le web presque impossible à reprendre comme aujoud'hui certains code javascript... un article a déjà été écris la dessus par RMS et on verra surement bientot le même genre d'article en ce qui concerne le code sous GPLv3.

 

Je fais reference à l'article The Javascript Trap. Et à la clause de la GPL qui precise que le code doit être disponible et accessible ie. documenté. Et c'est cette faille que le sponsor de wine à exploité en rendant le code disponible mais son exploitation pas forcement facile (pas de script d'installation, adresse du svn introuvable etc...). C'est dans ce sens que je dis que certaines entreprise qui font du FLOSS ne respectent pas -l'esprit- de la GPL.

Il existe d'autre bussiness modèle moins méchant que celui là, par exemple l'existance dans la faune de deux versions d'un logiciel, je pense à moovida (ex-elisa) le code est bien disponible mais on peut faire la différence entre la version ubuntu et la version officiel [1]. L'exploitation de cette autre version par les autres distribution est de fait difficille sans un fork ou le maintiens de patch backports... soit dit en passant la version ubuntu permet l'ajout à partir d'elisa des dossier ou le logiciel va trouver la musique, les video etc... alors que pour la version officiel il faut modifier le fichier de configuration qui se trouve dans 

```
 ~/.elisa/
```

. En effet c'est pas la mort, et ça ouvre l'integration des medias au niveau du desktop et non plus du logiciel de média ce qui n'ai pas forcement un mal...

[1] disponible dans l'overlay thelinux cf #159086

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Là, je ne te comprends pas. Quel rapport entre un langage et une licence ? La GPL est, depuis toujours (pas depuis la version 3), copyleftée, donc pour réutiliser du code sous GPL du dois faire du GPL. C'est de cela dont tu parles ?

 

Je crois que j'ai repondu. La GPL, ce n'ai pas seulement donner la possibilité d'acceder au code, mais aussi donner la possibilité effective de re-exploité le dudit code.

----------

## Magic Banana

Sur Debian/*buntu, tu fais un 'apt-get source $PAQUET' et tu récupères le source utilisé pour créer le paquet. Quoi de plus simple ?

Sinon, je suis bien d'accord que le code source doit être lisible. En particulier, que le développeur qui veut respecter l'esprit du Logiciel Libre ne doit pas obfuquer son code. Mais ni BSD ni aucune licence à l'heure actuelle (je crois) n'apporte de garantie de ce point de vue là. Bref, je ne vois pas comment pourrais cela pourrait constituer un frein à l'adoption de la GPL v3... à moins qu'une GPL v4 ne vienne apporter une solution à ce problème et lui serait donc préférée !  :Razz: Last edited by Magic Banana on Sat Jul 11, 2009 4:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DuF

Clairement il me parait difficile d'imposer un critère qualitatif quand à la fourniture du code source. Mais il est clair (et sur ce point je suis totalement d'accord avec ce qui a été évoqué) que sans un code lisible, accessible et de qualité, l'esprit de réutilisation/modification du code n'est pas réellement respecté.

----------

## Magic Banana

50% des projets sous licence GPL v2 qui étaient hébergés par Google Code sont maintenant passé à la GPL v3. Cela fait quand même plus de 56 000 projets ! En ne prenant en compte que les projets actifs, les chiffres sont encore plus impressionnants.

----------

## Magic Banana

Gimp 2.8 sera distribué selon les termes de la GNU GPL v3 ou toute version ultérieure.

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

